# Why am I not able to change my avatar?



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm using an image that's well within the guidelines, but I can't get it to change from "Coming Soon".


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

E-mail me your avatar and I will add it for you.

[email protected]


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

When you add an Avatar using the browse button , the radio button defaults back to "Comming Soon". When you hit submit, it doesn't add anything. Maybe that a bug?


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks, Chris. It must be a bug.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it is a bug in VB, as soon as you select the avatar file you want to use the radio button jumps back to the coming soon. You must reselect the custom avatar button again after you select the avatar you wish to upload.

I hope its fixed in 3.0


----------

